# my great hubby



## Chrissy (Apr 17, 2007)

I have great news.....my hubby has gotten me a bow and got me caught on a release. This is from someone who said I would never use a release. Well, I found one I love and hubby has me all set up so we or *I* get to go bow hunting this weekend. I love bow hunting. I have missed it since my seizures have started and i wouldn't climb a tree or go at all....I am so excited! Wish me luck this weekend.:bouncy:


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck out there!! Glad to have you back in the woods with us!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Good Luck Chrissy........Have a GREAT weekend !!!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

You go girl. Be safe and good luck.


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 17, 2007)

I went out last weekend and it was great. It was even better that i was on the ground in a stand and i was able to move a little and not worry about falling off :lol: saturday night i had what seemed to be a ton of turkeys roosting right behind me. but before that i saw a huge doe....she just wouldn't give a good shot:rant:...thats alright i am so glad to get back out in the woods. on sunday i am sure all deer knew i was there and made plenty of noises behind me. reminded me of as if they were saying ha ha you can't see us. but i am looking forward to this weekend. thanks for all the luck and hope all you ladies are having just as much luck.


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

I shoot finger tips is a release easier?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Good Luck to ya. Just being back in the woods will do wonders.

BTW, I shoot fingers too..........no way will I ever go to a release. Much more control with fingers.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I used to shoot using a leather golf glove to protect my fingers. As carpal tunnel crept in and made my fingers numb, I went to a release. Even after the surgery to give me back the feeling in my fingers, I'll never go back. I love my release.
I'm happy for you being back in the woods. Be safe, be content, and be successful. Get that big buck!


----------

